# I am in Love



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Off to yet another Zumba class this morning - ladies, and gents, if you are thinking about attending a class, then do, it is wonderful

Jenny


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have one of those Jenny - but before I order it, what the heck is a zumba??  

Dave :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I'll have one of those Jenny - but before I order it, what the heck is a zumba??
> 
> Dave :?


It seems to be the current phase for keep fit. I have noticed lots of folk talking about it and we passed a village hall in Yorks last week that had a big sign 'Zumba classes 6pm'.

Much as I would like to keep fit etc I am not so sure my knees and hips would agree right one.....it must be all this dismal weather, but I have never known them ache so much.


----------



## dangerfluff (Sep 24, 2009)

Zumba is the same kind of exercise as aerobics, but is more like just dancing for an hour. I would love to go as I love dancing but can't get a babysitter for then  

My niece goes 3 times a week and loves it, everyone that I know who goes (quite a few) absolutely love it because it's not like doing a keepfit class just like a great dance class!

Love fluff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p has enough to do with Lap dance, pole dance, Belly dance, and keep fit four nights a week. Along with Asda tuesday and sorting her mum out on Alzheimers thursday. Walking the dogs twice a day and looking after a third of an acre gardens. 

I do a bit of bike riding since our doctor told me to get a bike.

Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lady p has enough to do with Lap dance, pole dance, Belly dance, and keep fit four nights a week. Along with Asda tuesday and sorting her mum out on Alzheimers thursday. Walking the dogs twice a day and looking after a third of an acre gardens.
> 
> I do a bit of bike riding since our doctor told me to get a bike.
> 
> Dave p


So Lady P does lap dance then ? When you put lap dance the other night I thought y had had some of the amber nectar and meant TAP Dance.............what does she do lap dancing I can't picture it LOL


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm trying Zumba tonight so I'll feedback what it's like. Looking forward to it as this is probably the closest I'll get to someone taking me dancing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I was not joking when I said gents as well, there was a gent in the class of over 40 this am. 

Jenny


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Dave wrote----Lady p has enough to do with Lap dance.

Can your aged lap take the weight Dave?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes she is only a little yorkshire lass size 12.

Dave p


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, if you want to be a record breaker, and experience some of the delights of Shropshire at the same time - see here for World Record Zumba attempt.

Go on, you know you want to...

Regards,
John


----------

